# Sand For My 55g



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

so im buying black tahitian moon sand for my 55 gallon and im wondering how much sand i should use, i knwo it would generally be 55 lbs but i can only get it on 20lbs bags, do you guys think 40 lbs would be enough for my tank? i dont want a really deep bed anyways but i want enough that i can scape it a little.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Personally I'd go with 3 bags but if you don't want a deep bed just get 2 and if its not enough get another bag


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Personally I'd go with 3 bags but if you don't want a deep bed just get 2 and if its not enough get another bag


i would but im ordering online and th shipping is insane so if i order 2 then 1 i will have to pay quite a bit extra. i might still end up doing that tho, its gonna be a while before i have the tank up and running anyways, i have to save up for a bigger filter, im thinking a canister filter, i already have a penguin for up to a 50 gallon so i definitly want more filtration.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Are there any LFS near you that have Tahitian Sand (Petsmart has it) so you don't gotta pay shipping ? What type of P are you going to be putting in the tank ?


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Are there any LFS near you that have Tahitian Sand (Petsmart has it) so you don't gotta pay shipping ? What type of P are you going to be putting in the tank ?


yeah i looked at petsmart and petco and neither had it. And i have 2 red bellies, both about 5 inches (and i know they ill out grow that tank eventually so save yourself the time typing, a bigger tank than a 55 is outta the question right now according to my fiance lol)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd probably go with 3 if you want to be able to scape the tank, 40 lbs of sand in a 55 gallon tank would leave a pretty thin layer of sand. If shipping is that bad where you are planning on ordering from, Drs. Foster & Smith sells 20 lb bags for $20 and they have flat-rate $8.99 shipping.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id probably go 4 just in case as this sand is pretty fine and 20lbs isnt much. If you don't want a very deep sandbed, 3 should be fine though it would be nice to have an extra bag on hand if you wanted more. You could always use the spare bag on a smaller tank or just sell it to somebody.

Did you ask at petsmart and petco if they can get it in as they may be able to and it would save you shipping though the bag price could be more


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

My local Petsmart has ordered things for me that they didn't have available in that store with no extra shipping costs. So I'd def talk to them 1st before paying extra for shipping.

As for filtration with only 2 RBP's in a 55g you don't need that much filtration. Canister filters are way better than HOB's. I'd get a Eheim 2217... even if you get a biiger tank in the future you'll be able to use it on a bigger tank.


----------

